# Upholstery on Hymer 670



## Bedbug2012 (Jan 26, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a reasonably priced company where I can get a face lift for my old girl? (The van, not the wife, ) need to update seats carpet & curtains, Thanks in advance. Bedbug


----------



## SilverAshCampers (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Bedbug, we got a few quotes from companies to do our truck camper that's in the UK (we're now out in California) and in the end we found it was way cheaper to do this stuff individually rather than through a 'van revamp' company. We had an ENORMOUS quote from a boat refurb place when we thought we were being clever and asked a boat company. Not the way forward...

in the end we found a local person who does upholstery including cushion covers. We chose our fabric online and ordered through a local fabric store and just delivered all cushions and curtains (in van) to the upholsterer. She did an amazing job! 

In terms of the floor we put down beautiful Harvey Maria floor tiles on top of the ugly lino - we did it ourselves and did a pretty good job. We did get a quote from a carpet shop - they were happy to price up for whipping the edges of a weirdly shaped piece for us to put down as a loosely-fitted carpet. In the end we just preferred the tiles but the carpet pricing was reasonable. 

Best of luck, Heidi


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Bedbug

You don't say whereabouts in the country you are, nor does your details on the left. It does help the rest of us to help you if you at least put your county in the Location of your Profile. 8O 

I have seen some very good results from Regal who will do the upholstery and the curtains. Don't think they do carpets though. Depending where you are, you can stay overnight at their factory so they can start early in the morning.

Wont be cheap mind.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Upholstery*

CareAvan, in the Midlands, did an excellent job on our seating, in leather. Not cheap, but depends on how much you want to spent. They also do carpeting and make mattresses to fit any bed.

The company are at most of the shows.

Sundial


----------



## Spadgar (Jan 19, 2014)

Not sure where your based but were getting our 504 re trimmed by A1 at knottingley, some good reviews on here , 900 or thereabouts , only because we don't like the trim that's in , need sunglasses.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Re A1 trimmers


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

To far to travel , we have just had our van done in Portugal he also repaired both front seats very happy with the work .

Before and after pics on our blog just scroll down page , pics near the
bottom see link

http://paulandlynne2011.blogspot.co.uk/p/blog-page.html

Paul


----------

